# Planned cheat meals...



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you plan your cheat meals, i've got one tomorrow and feel really sad as i've planned it all out.

Chinese:

Noodles

egg fried rice

banana fritters

special chow mein

prawn crackers

sweet and sour sauce

Afters:

2 tubs of ben n jerry's (caramel chew chew and phish food)

homemade sticky toffee pudding

semolina

And cupious amounts of guiness  Probably 8 cans.

Nothing on weeman's cheat but hey i'm learning


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yup i usually think about mine from wednesday onwards lol.

Last week i had fajits with turkey and wholemal wraps served with home made wedges and 800g of sweet potato mash with cinnamon and honey that i ate all of lol. then i had a massive bowl of coco pops and some oat buscuits with jam and peanut butter on.

Some would say this isnt a cheat but its not part of my diet and it was bloody lovely.

As im bulking i have no cravings for **** etc really i just like to cook nice food and feel stuffed once a week lol.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Just had my cheat meal there. Large Pizza. Weekends i tend to eat what i like within reason, usually out with the Gf for food, as we both cant be ****d cooking. Then home to work it off,


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Do you plan your cheat Afters:
> 
> *2 tubs of ben n jerry's*


jesus! for it mate! lol i never thought of exceeding my cheat that much!

p.s ben and jerry's on offer in asda and morrisons!

p.p.s i usually consume

Starter, doritios + dip

dominos texas bbq pizza, chicken strippers and potatoe wedges

afters

half tub ben and jerrys

chocolate


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Do you plan your cheat meals, i've got one tomorrow and feel really sad as i've planned it all out.
> 
> Chinese:
> 
> ...


hahahaha... Mate i eat clean as **** monday-friday...

My cheating to be honest is every saturday/sunday lunch and dinner and god it tastes so sweet...  hmm.. Indian and chinese take aways


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah man im having mine later on today.....my cheat meals are strange though as im cutting.....so this is the only high carb day i have so when i get round to cheat meal i cant do much. But lunch time today....its my own special costco's chicken nugget and hash browns tortilla wrap with mayo and salsa then some ben and jerrys cookie dough after.....with as much dr pepper as i can handle. Happy days!!!!


----------



## kierny (Aug 20, 2009)

my next cheat meal is gonna be 1 homemade pizza & 1/2 tub of ben &jerrys cookie dough the next 1 after tht will be chicken enchiladas, steak chips & cauliflower cheese or a nice grilled breakfast .


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

i plan my cheat meal from wednesday onwards same as hilly ordering a chinese takeaway sit in front of the tv watch match of the day then off to bed lovely


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

polished off my cheat meal about an hour ago now......stomach is about to blow....love it


----------

